# Cannonball rig- is this right?



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I've been searching through old threads and I think I've got the basic understanding of what a cannon ball rig is, but I want to make sure.

Is this right?






























My questions.....

1) if shark fishing, should I use wire instead of mono?

2) for drum fishing, what pound mono should I use?

3) how long should the leader be?

4) looking at how the hook and bait sits directly on top of the sinker, it seems like the bait would get tangled, does that happen?

5) my most important question, when the line is tight after casting and I put the rod in a holder, the bait is going to be in contact with the sinker, right? Won't the bait become burried in sand with the sinker?

6) will fish actually take bait that is touching the sinker?



Thanks!


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

I've never used the cannonball for sharks but have for drum. For me,I like 2-3' of 100 to 130# mono. I would also use a regular pyramid sinker to lessen the chance of tangles.

When you tighten up, the hook/bait tends to stand right up on top of the sinker. I don't think the fish have a problem with that. I've heard of drum being landed with the sinker in their mouth. I don't think I've been in a situation where the bait gets buried but I guess it's possible in rough conditions.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

"Is this right?"

Essentially yes. I've never used a sputnik sinker but I suppose you can. Using a conventional reel, I use a mono leader that wraps about three times around the spool before it gets cast and hangs down a little less than the length of the rod. Typically the longer the leader, the shorter the cast will be because of weight. For drum fishing, most guys will use about 10 lbs of mono for each ounce of lead being thrown. Just a rough estimate there because others don't feel the need to use as much, but go with what you are comfortable with and be aware of your surroundings when you cast.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

2-3' of 100-130# for the rig, then tied to the 50# shocker.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

lil red jeep said:


> "Is this right?"
> 
> Essentially yes. I've never used a sputnik sinker but I suppose you can. Using a conventional reel, I use a mono leader that wraps about three times around the spool before it gets cast and hangs down a little less than the length of the rod. Typically the longer the leader, the shorter the cast will be because of weight. For drum fishing, most guys will use about 10 lbs of mono for each ounce of lead being thrown. Just a rough estimate there because others don't feel the need to use as much, but go with what you are comfortable with and be aware of your surroundings when you cast.


 Yeap... And

1) If you have the rod and reel with plenty of line,by all means use wire..

2) Drumfishing use JMHO,17 to 25lb mono

3) at least 2ft,with shock like lil red jeep said

4) It can definatly happen with a sputnik sinker with the wires and all

5) Never been down in the water to look,but I'm sure it is.. Never had a problem with drum or sharks eating a bait from a cannonball rig.. I'm sure with the right current if you leave it out there long enough it may get burried... Although,haven't found that to be a problem,as I change baits often..

6) Yes,no problem,at least with drum and cobia,sharks definatly no problem.. I've caught all three with a cannonball rig,with hook and the sinker both in their mouth....


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

whats the deff. between this and a fish finder rig?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jbrady14 said:


> whats the deff. between this and a fish finder rig?


 Cannonball compacts both bait and sinker into one unified package,a fishfinder has some seperation,unless there is no leader to the hook.. Mainly it can cast further,but when they helecopter,neither cannonball or fishfinder go any distance.. One good thing is that you have about 2' of 100 to 125 mono,makes for a h*ll of a handle when landing a fish.. The fact that the swivel that holds sinker is riding on 100 to 125 allows you to cast more times before changing,because 50lb shockline won't even come close to holding up as long as a heavy leader material.. I use both fishfinder and cannonball,both work fine...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey Kenny, you still using the the mono tag with a pony bead to keep the hook down during the cast? I have tried it both ways.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

so there is real no deff? just that the sinker is on the shock instead of your main line?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I use a similar set sometime depending on where I am fishin with one addition, I use "Pony" beads to keep the weight from sliding down that far. Works great for me.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> The fact that the swivel that holds sinker is riding on 100 to 125 *allows you to cast more times before changing*,because 50lb shockline won't even come close to holding up as long as a heavy leader material


And here I thought it was just me having to re-tie more often. Before I tried it I had some guys tell me that both leaders last the about the same- but that wasn't the case in my experience. That's one of the main reasons why I mostly stuck to the cannonball rig over the last year. I hate tying knots in the dark, it's bad enough squinting to see um during the day.


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

jbrady14 said:


> whats the deff. between this and a fish finder rig?


Another difference is for casting purposes. With the cannon ball rig it allows all the weight to be in one area and lets you launch the bait further. Whereas the fishfinder rig has a gap between the hook and sinker which therefore has an uneven amount of weight distribution (weight of the bait and sinker are further apart) and reults in the "HELICOPTER" effect when casted which therefore sometimes the bait can be lost (if not hooked very well) and tangled lines. Some have perfected the cast and can do it very well. I personally like the CB because i cant cast the FF very well. 

Again im no expert, just some info i have accumulated over time. Tight lines everyone!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> Hey Kenny, you still using the the mono tag with a pony bead to keep the hook down during the cast? I have tried it both ways.


 Nope,stopped the ponybead thing,it didn't help as much as first thought.. :redface: Went with regular,no bead,or fishfinder with 2' of hundred and nail to uni to shock,no need for any bead,swivel will stop at knot,and you still have that good "handle" of 100 to grab when landing a fish on the beach...



jbrady14 said:


> so there is real no deff? just that the sinker is on the shock instead of your main line?


 Actually it is 100-125 aka leader material,about 2' of it attached to the shockline..


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

That extra bead effects the aerodynamicals and too much remembering having to happen


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Never had a problem with the set up I use, except with a sputnik from time to time.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I hate to bring this up again, but I need to clarify something. Is the 100-130 lb leader tied directly to the shock leader or is there a swivel inbetween?


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

i wouldent use colored line on the rig but otherwise looks fine


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

BlueWater said:


> Another difference is for casting purposes. With the cannon ball rig it allows all the weight to be in one area and lets you launch the bait further. Whereas the fishfinder rig has a gap between the hook and sinker which therefore has an uneven amount of weight distribution (weight of the bait and sinker are further apart) *and reults in the "HELICOPTER" effect when casted which* therefore sometimes the bait can be lost (if not hooked very well) and tangled lines. Some have perfected the cast and can do it very well. I personally like the CB because i cant cast the FF very well.
> 
> Again im no expert, just some info i have accumulated over time. Tight lines everyone!



No Helicoptering if use 1.5" leader (hook loop to swivel). I've found as good if not better distance with the FF, keeping to 1.5" (maybe 2").
The CB rig works well if using spinner with braid and about 30-36" mono CB rig leader......can grab the leader with fish-on and not the braid.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I really don't get the helicopter with a CB rig. Although I do like them with a good circle better than a J hook. I think I get better hook ups with a 24"-30" CB because when the leader reaches the weight it pulls that circle right into position for a solid hook up.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

If I want to use a rig for shark fishing, which should it be? Should I use 400 lb mono for a leader on the c ball rig? How about wire leader for the c ball rig? If I use the ff rig but use 2" of wire for the leader, is that going to help at all, or do I need a longer leader?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Just to make sure I also underrstand the difference between FF & CB;
CB - the sinker is the last piece in line - hook rides up and down on leader.
& 
FF the Hook & Bait are the last piece in line - hook and bait ride on leader through whatever you use to attach the sinker to the leader.
Correct?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

nissan11 said:


> If I want to use a rig for shark fishing, which should it be? Should I use 400 lb mono for a leader on the c ball rig? How about wire leader for the c ball rig? If I use the ff rig but use 2" of wire for the leader, is that going to help at all, or do I need a longer leader?


 If you are using a cannonball rig for sharking,400lb mono should be ok for most sharks.. As for wire,I would think the sinker could kink the wire,use sevenstran won't kink,more flexible.. jmo



nissan11 said:


> I hate to bring this up again, but I need to clarify something. Is the 100-130 lb leader tied directly to the shock leader or is there a swivel inbetween?


 Either way will work.. Does better as far as twisting with swivel though...



AbuMike said:


> I really don't get the helicopter with a CB rig. Although I do like them with a good circle better than a J hook. I think I get better hook ups with a 24"-30" CB because when the leader reaches the weight it pulls that circle right into position for a solid hook up.


 It would seem to be taylormade for a circle,because of what you just said.. Although,I have good luck with j's.. Use what works...



tjbjornsen said:


> Just to make sure I also underrstand the difference between FF & CB;
> CB - the sinker is the last piece in line - hook rides up and down on leader.
> &
> FF the Hook & Bait are the last piece in line - hook and bait ride on leader through whatever you use to attach the sinker to the leader.
> Correct?


 Sinker slides up and down leader from swivel or knot (shock to leader) hook and bait at bottom...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

tjbjornsen said:


> Just to make sure I also underrstand the difference between FF & CB;
> CB - the sinker is the last piece in line - hook rides up and down on leader.
> &
> FF the Hook & Bait are the last piece in line - hook and bait ride on leader through whatever you use to attach the sinker to the leader.
> Correct?


Nope. It's a long FF rig where the sinker rides on the FF leader


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Kenny, you use them Gammi J 10/0 like I do right?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

"Sinker slides up and down leader from swivel or knot (shock to leader) hook and bait at bottom... "

I completly reversed it in my wording by mistake. What you said is what I was thinking.
Doh!
Thanks,


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> Kenny, you use them Gammi J 10/0 like I do right?


 Yeap,used the ole mustad 9/0 for many years then converted to gami 10/0 when they came out,both good hooks except mustad rusted at the tip quickly and had to be filed pretty often...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Ive done both. Ive gotten to where I just tie the shocker to the leader, Its done with one knot.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Ryan Y said:


> Ive done both. Ive gotten to where I just tie the shocker to the leader, Its done with one knot.


Same here. I tie one to the other..#50 shock to the #130 leader.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> Same here. I tie one to the other..#50 shock to the #130 leader.


I thought that 130 is way too big to tie a knot with? Im guessing you use an albright or improved albright?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

nissan11 said:


> I thought that 130 is way too big to tie a knot with? Im guessing you use an albright or improved albright?


Nail to nail or uni to uni.....


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

the uni to uni just doesnt seem like it would hold up to the stress of a hard cast...Ill try it, though. Thanks.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

nissan11 said:


> the uni to uni just doesnt seem like it would hold up to the stress of a hard cast...Ill try it, though. Thanks.


 In 50 tied to 100,as long as you get that uni chinched down,somewhere else in your connections will let go long before 50 tied to 100 with a uni to uni will...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

DD is right. Also if you wrap the uni back on itself you have a nail to nail and I know that won't give way..


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

Is this a dumb question....what keeps the hook on the cannon ball rig from sliding way up the leader as it's flying out to sea? Or it just does, but not enough to make a difference in distance?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

AKrichard said:


> Is this a dumb question....what keeps the hook on the cannon ball rig from sliding way up the leader as it's flying out to sea? Or it just does, but not enough to make a difference in distance?


Look again at the pic.....the hook is at one terminal end and the swivel is at the other.....only the sinker can slide and it will only slide the length of the leader at most.


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok it was a dumb question...thanks... i see it now.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I would snell the hook


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

yerbyray said:


> I would snell the hook


 That is what we do on a cannonball rig.... I use both fishfinder and cannonball.. But we snell the hooks on both...


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

is this the same as a fish finder rig or close to it? and what is the diffrense?


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Second post down will show ya...

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?82092-Cannonball-Rig-Knots


----------

